# First time fletching



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

ganso14865 said:


> I just fletched my first batch of target arrows. What yall think? To much glue?😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking build! Vanes may be a little far from end of carbon. Hard to tell by pics sometimes. I like to stay one inch from end of carbon. Like this...


----------



## ganso14865 (Oct 4, 2016)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> Nice looking build! Vanes may be a little far from end of carbon. Hard to tell by pics sometimes. I like to stay one inch from end of carbon. Like this...


Nice. Does it affect the flight of the arrows?


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

Agree with above.... I also like to put a small dab of glue at tip of vane for a little added durability. I LOVE the color scheme!


----------



## Blasey (Oct 29, 2015)

I also like the color scheme. Just guessing, but it looks like you arrows were fletcher in an Arizona EZ fletch without any nocks. When using the mini- fletching with the nock in will get you the proper distance from the end of the arrow.


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Real Halloween arrows. Good job.


----------



## ganso14865 (Oct 4, 2016)

thanks. I used this jig. I will try to get em more towards the end next time


----------



## Blasey (Oct 29, 2015)

I didn't know you could get that much of a helical out of a jig like that! 

I've tried all different distances of fletching from end of arrows. It's hard to tell but over time and thousands of shots, an inch from the end is the most stable - especially at distance.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ganso14865 said:


> Nice. Does it affect the flight of the arrows?


yes. Closer to the end of the arrow, closer to the nock = MORE steering leverage. Tail fin on a jet is at the BACK end of the fuselage for this reason, instead of only 3/4 of the way to the back end of the fuselage.


----------



## ganso14865 (Oct 4, 2016)

Lol thanks for the explanation. Yea ive shot these a few times now. Not gettin tight groups. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

